# Anthro anatomy



## Qoph (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay, I've been around here for a while, and I've seen all kinds of different ways to draw anthro characters.  Some have human knees that bend forward, others have backwards knees.  Some have human hands and feet, some have paws.  Some have hair and some don't,  Etc.

Is there some sort of general consensus on how the anatomy should be, or can it sort of go any way?


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 23, 2009)

No. Draw however you like. Personally I like canine with the hock but I'm having difficulty drawing that with long pants on. I used to draw penises like human but now I like it more realistic.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 23, 2009)

I want to know the same thing.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Feb 23, 2009)

Really it depends on what you like.

If i'm correct with the things
Digi : The 'backward' knees, Though if you know actual animal anatomy it's the heel, And most animals walk on their toes.
Planti : Normal Human feet.

I draw both Digi and Planti-Grade feet depending on the picture, Though as Eerie said it's hard to draw Digi-grade with long pants. As for hands, I prefer drawing them more paw like, That's half because I suck ass at drawing hands. X3

And Penises I draw realistic, Just a preferance again.

So really. Do what you feel comfortable doing, And what you like.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

Personally, I do whatever seems best for the character.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh! I forgot. NEVER draw human feet on furries. I hate it so much!
Like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Not like this!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2009)

What are you talking about? I've seen humanoid feet on furries and they look just fine.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

I concur... humanoid feet/hand aren't bad. In fact, I have a personal preference of hands/feet or claws over paws.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 23, 2009)

the feet would have looked fine if knew how to draw feet.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2009)

This site has some interesting notes on hands and feet:
http://analyticalfiguresp08.blogspot.com/2008/04/week-10-hand-feet-notes.html


One thing to remember is that the first toe will be bigger, unlike fingers which remain the same width.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 23, 2009)

VandalPride said:


> Some have human knees that bend forward, others have backwards knees.


Just going to point out that common beginner's misconception:  so-called "backwards knees" are actually the *heel*.  Everything below it is all foot and toes, and the real knee is located higher up on the leg (and is a 'forward' knee just like on a human).


----------



## krisCrash (Feb 27, 2009)

As long as you don't draw animals that aren't digitigrade as digitigrade.. such as
squirrels and bears who seem to be plantigrade

I think the backwards knee misconception .. it appears so because many animals have short thighs sort of melding into the leg. Athros don't seem to be drawn this way, but with a full length femur, short-ish lower leg and long foot.

Which I guess makes sense for a bipedal stance.
Draenei chick GET.

hold on, let me steal an example:




(ungulates aren't digitigrade!)


----------

